# help. hubby dislikes motorhome



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

I need your help, hubby dislikes my baby( swift escape) but has agreed to travel to devon this September. What I need to help me sell the life style is a site near a town we can walk too, with a nice place to eat, be it pub or restaurant. but the site MUST have toilets and shower. it
would help if we could walk the dogs near bye. as we do not tow a car (yet)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*life*

Hello!

Try getting him to read

This

Or

Maybe this?

Or even closer to home.....

One of the many stories of MHF'ers who travel and carry on depsite many miserable and debilitating diseases and just at least try and enjoy such a privilege he has available to him and his good Lady!?.

TM :roll:


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

ok. will run it past him !!!!!!!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know what the starving in Africa has to do with finding a campsite but hey ho.

Loads of campsites in Dorset and Devon, I recall a site I stayed at a couple of years ago, Charlcombe on the Jerassic coast Dorset, just down the road a farmers market and a super pub serving really good food and some stunning cliff walks for the dogs, good campsite with clean showers, do a google search there a quite a few

Loddy

PS if he don't like it perhaps a change would be in order


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

loddy said:


> I don't know what the starving in Africa has to do with finding a campsite but hey ho.
> 
> Loads of campsites in Dorset and Devon, I recall a site I stayed at a couple of years ago, Charlcombe on the Jerassic coast Dorset, just down the road a farmers market and a super pub serving really good food and some stunning cliff walks for the dogs, good campsite with clean showers, do a google search there a quite a few
> 
> ...


Reality Check.

Read the original post.

People far worse off.

Make the most of what you have.

Alternatives:..........

Go away in Baby by Yourself?
Get hubby to stay at home,
See if he likes the stay at home without (?)
Enjoy the lifestyle!
Have a BBQ or find your own pub,
Take a shower in Baby,
If you leave the dogs at home, Phone Hubby, make sure he has walked the dogs and ask him if he has looked on ebay/autotrader/MHF for a tow car?

Simple, no?

You are already In Coventry!

TM


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

gasmansgoffa said:


> I need your help, hubby dislikes my baby( swift escape) but has agreed to travel to devon this September. What I need to help me sell the life style is a site near a town we can walk too, with a nice place to eat, be it pub or restaurant. but the site MUST have toilets and shower. it
> would help if we could walk the dogs near bye. as we do not tow a car (yet)


We have stopped at This site at Totnes and can recommend it.Close to the town with lots of pubs,restaurants and a nice walk down by the river.

The only drawbacks are there is no ehu and the toilets,although clean are a bit antiquated.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Surely a full loaded motorhome like the Swift Escape should allow you to use your own facilities, in that way you are not relying on someone else to clean them, emptying them is very easy, and even my husband hated it for years, so I did it, I think as he used to come down to the emptying point with me to carry it, he was embarrassed by comments by other men there, so he does that himself now - it may take years, but do make use of your own facilities on board. 

There is a Caravan Club site in Totnes, just over the bridge which is very nice, and Totnes as a town is great. 

Buses go from there to Dartmouth, Plymouth and many other places for days out and there will be walks for dogs around the area, and plenty of eating places to enjoy. Totnes is a sort of one of place, not many mulitples at all, mostly small independent shops, and if you do want to use their toilet facilities, the Caravan Club must be out the best ones to use to be honest.

Carol

If he doesn't like it, you can always join the band of single woman who are out using their motorhomes, mainly due to loss of their partner, but they have decided to carry on -


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks all. got something booked now. not sure I needed the reality check thou!! 

loraine


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

His favourite beer in the fridge, his slippers, his favourite magazines and newspapers and his pillow from your bed.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Teemyob
I did read the origional post several times because I couldn't get my head round your response., I don't understand your attitude so if you have sent me to Coventry perhaps thats a good thing I shan't have to converse with you again .

Loddy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Loraine

What does he dislike about it? Is there anything in particular? Is it the lack of space? The 'facilities'?

Gerald


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Go on your own dear.  

Send him off somewhere exotic.

Tripoli is nice this time of year. :wink:


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, a little rude I thought 

ps Coventry not that bad,! we will talk to you

Loraine


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Loraine

I hope you have a wonderful time, they do some really good beers down south if your hubby drinks beer and of course seafood, where are you going ?

Loddy


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Try Hillhead, a C C site, has it's own bar restaurant, bus at gate. left, Dartmouth , right, bus goes to Brixham, (ferry to Torquey), or Paignton!

Site is immaculate also has licenced shop, sea view from most pitches of Torbay!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Now you'r talking Dartmouth, Little cotton at the top of the hill right next to the park and ride (if you don't park you can still ride), cleanest toilet block I have ever seen and Dartmouth is the most dog friendliest place in the world.
Go into the Castle pub behind the boat float and ask the boss if you can bring in your dog, his normal response is " have you any kids, if not you can come in ". lovely meals and good cheer and a lot of history, don't forget to visit the Cherub the oldest building in Dartmouth now a pub, and the seven stars and dartmouth arms sell stonking good ale. One more thing ( I could go on for hours ) the sloping deck restaurant make the best Game pie and Pasties I have ever tasted

Loddy :lol: :wink:


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

Tm. 
sorry having just re. read your post's I find them a little on the rude and offence side, all I really wanted to say, is Hubby wants a site that has, a pub and shop within waking distance, and a good toilet/shower block! it would be fair to say he is not a great one for wild camping, I think I should look after what he needs. so please do not get unpleasant, and as one that is due out in Africa for unpaid work(as a nurse) and to cycle 400km from mount kenya to the shore of Victoria in October this year, having raised £7000 with more fund raising on the card. Please do not post make hasty statements asking me to take a reality check, without first knowing where we are coming from. !!WIND YOUR NECK IN, what are you actively doing.!!?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

gasmansgoffa said:


> Tm.
> sorry having just re. read your post's I find them a little on the rude and offence side, all I really wanted to say, is Hubby wants a site that has, a pub and shop within waking distance, and a good toilet/shower block! it would be fair to say he is not a great one for wild camping, I think I should look after what he needs. so please do not get unpleasant, and as one that is due out in Africa for unpaid work(as a nurse) and to cycle 400km from mount kenya to the shore of Victoria in October this year, having raised £7000 with more fund raising on the card. Please do not post make hasty statements asking me to take a reality check, without first knowing where we are coming from. !!WIND YOUR NECK IN, what are you actively doing.!!?


Good for you Girl.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on TeemYOB

Post something intelligent

Loddy


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to agree with you gasmangoffa. 

Your comments and request for information were made with the best of intentions, and should have been received replies in the same vain. It does seem that nowadays many think that being rude is an acceptable way to act. There are many of us who do feel offended at some of the replies.

Thank you for your courage.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You are not alone,the wife loves the m/h way,but i am not so keen,if you do tow a car,it does free things up a bit,could you try to go away with another M/h/mer,who tows a car and see if this sparks a bit more enthusiasm,it would appear that this gives more freedom.
As in most things in life there are downsides to C/v/M/h and tenting
does your wallet run to all three?LOL. Hope you reach a mutual agreement without blood flowing,mind being in the medical business at the sharp end,thats the least of your worries,LOL.Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

rangitira said:


> Try Hillhead, a C C site, has it's own bar restaurant, bus at gate. left, Dartmouth , right, bus goes to Brixham, (ferry to Torquey), or Paignton!
> 
> Site is immaculate also has licenced shop, sea view from most pitches of Torbay!


Ditto  
Great site ( when the kids are back at school) Buy a bus pass for your stay, dogs are fine on the bus 50p a day. Nip to Brixham, Dartmouth, Paignton, Torquay etc as much as you want ( have a pint and not worry about driving :wink: ). Fab dog walk on site with views to die for. Bar on site is ok (if your stuck), food mediocre. We have been several times for a short break. And a bonus is :roll: we will be there end sept into oct :wink: , so you can buy us drinkies


----------

